# Höyryjyrä



## Awwal12

Could somebody transcribe this word ("a steamroller") into the International Phonetic Alphabet? I also would be very glad if somebody could make a little audiosample. Thank you very much! 

My interest is related with a fact that this word, according to Wikipedia, served as a "shibboleth" for Finnish troops during 1939-1940 and 1941-1944 wars.


----------



## sakvaka

Awwal12 said:


> Could somebody transcribe this word ("a steamroller") into the International Phonetic Alphabet? I also would be very glad if somebody could make a little audiosample. Thank you very much!
> 
> My interest is related with a fact that this word, according to Wikipedia, served as a "shibboleth" for Finnish troops during 1939-1940 and 1941-1944 wars.



Here you go.

IPA: ['hø͡y.ryˌjy.ræ]
http://koti.mbnet.fi/sakvaka/houryjyra.mp3


----------



## Awwal12

Thank you once again. )


----------



## sakvaka

You're welcome, and good luck with practising to pronounce that!


----------

